# Need Advice - Considering a QSW and finally found one



## Heckleberry (Jul 15, 2010)

Let me preface by saying I love these cars and would love to drive one but am not sure I would love to own one. I know very little about mechanics in general and realize this car could be a challenge. That being said, so long as I know what to look out for, I think I would really enjoy this machine. 

So, advice requested: what are the scary problem points on a 155k mile QSW? Any severe mechanical failures to look out for? I know it will leak and rattle, it's 30 years old, I'm more concerned about dropping a couple grand on a ticking time bomb. 

Any and all sage (or not so sage) wisdom is much appreciated!


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*FV-QR*

If you know little about mechanics in general, you probably want a good friend who is very good at mechanics and works for free. I would say start with a 4-cylinder or at least another 2wd Quantum and work your way up to a syncro. Otherwise, get a daily driver and have a QSW as a project car. Even a good QSW has a lot of potential problems that you really won't know about until they start failing. And not just anyone can work on them. There are some really tricky repairs and some special tools to get the job done correctly. If you do get a QSW, get the slave cylinder and clutch replaced ASAP (if they haven't already been done) and get the 034 motorsports clutch line. I'd really suggest the 4 cylinder Quantums as they are easier to work on and some parts interchange with Golfs and Jettas, etc. 
I'm sure a bunch of the other Quantum nuts will chime in too... 
BTW, where are you located and which QSW is it? Might be able to help you out before you get any further. Don't worry, I already have 2 QSWs so I won't try to buy it out from under you...actually, maybe I should sell you my spare red one with 102k miles...


----------

